# Naked Rasbora, Sawbwa Resplendens, false asian rummy nose



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

so I was looking for these a while ago, and got them from Aquatic Kingdom in Mississauga a week ago. nice big (3/4") adult size, all males. they had these guys in two tanks, peacefully co-existing with each other. I only bought 4 because I read that the males fight. I do see that in my tank (heavily planted), they would circle against each other but never saw any nipping. now a week later, I noticed their lower caudal fins have all been NIPPED! I have 3 croaking gouramis that are of similiar size, kubotai loaches, and kubotai rasboras which are half their size. So I'm pretty sure the fin nipping comes from each other. So how come they are nipping at each other in my tank and not while they were at the pet shop? grrrrrr

they are pretty healthy otherwise, and active, and colorful. by the way there are no decent pics of them on the internet.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

There is some information at Seriously Fish. http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/sawbwa-resplendens/
Also a very nice picture, and there are others. If you enter the scientific name into google with the words 'image ?', you get at least a half dozen reasonable looking pics.

It would seem you need a ratio of about 4 females to 1 male, they are known for their tendency to fight with other males, and need to develop a pecking order. Pecking order fights often result in some damage, especially because you have no females to mitigate their aggression toward each other.

The heavier the planting the better, to break up sight lines as much as possible.

I'd think they may not have had time to get to pecking order fighting among many at the shop, but now they are 'home' with fewer individuals, they are trying to set territories and who's the boss among them.


----------

